# Please help me!



## samoconnor (May 25, 2010)

Hi i am new to this forum, i know pretty much nothing about computers apart from going on the internet and using i-tunes.
I am having trouble with my laptop, it keeps randomly turning off when unplugged from a power supply, but it says it has full battery,
and when i turn it back on it has about 6 pop ups saying:


 Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library


Runtime Error!

Program C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.






PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## johnb35 (May 25, 2010)

Start with malware scans.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If you continue to experience problems after doing this, please post a HijackThis log by doing the following:

Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## samoconnor (May 26, 2010)

hi, did the malware scan but it didn't fix the problem.

this is the malware scan log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4144

Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18904

26/05/2010 6:27:07 p.m.
mbam-log-2010-05-26 (18-27-07).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 131378
Time elapsed: 11 minute(s), 56 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 7
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xml.xml (Worm.Allaple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xml.xml.1 (Worm.Allaple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{56acb669-4139-5611-cbba-f5acb0f4db09} (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Cognac (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\ColdWare (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\XML (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## samoconnor (May 26, 2010)

And this is the hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:06:32 p.m., on 26/05/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18904)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\WTouch\WTouchUser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WTablet\Pen_TabletUser.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\WINDOWS\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.23\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TSCFCommander.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://msn.co.nz/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nz.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_nz&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_nz&c=83&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb127\SearchSettings.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Trend Micro Toolbar BHO - {43C6D902-A1C5-45c9-91F6-FD9E90337E18} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TISProToolbar\TSToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: DealioBHO Class - {6A87B991-A31F-4130-AE72-6D0C294BF082} - C:\Program Files\Dealio\kb127\Dealio.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar BHO - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: BitZipperSearch Toolbar - {97bceb59-cfcd-4b16-a863-b3f72cf9f196} - C:\Program Files\BitZipperSearch\tbBit0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb127\SearchSettings.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Trend Micro Toolbar - {CCAC5586-44D7-4c43-B64A-F042461A97D2} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TISProToolbar\TSToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Dealio - {E67C74F4-A00A-4F2C-9FEC-FD9DC004A67F} - C:\Program Files\Dealio\kb127\Dealio.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitZipperSearch Toolbar - {97bceb59-cfcd-4b16-a863-b3f72cf9f196} - C:\Program Files\BitZipperSearch\tbBit0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OnScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [au] C:\Program Files\Dealio\DealioAU.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile-based device management] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ask and Record FLV Service] "C:\Program Files\Replay Media Catcher\FLVSrvc.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\ADOBEV~1\Server\bin\VERSIO~2.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - C:\ProgramData\AOL\ieToolbar\resources\en-NZ\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Compare Prices with &Dealio - C:\Users\user\AppData\LocalLow\Dealio\kb127\res\DealioSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Dealio - {E908B145-C847-4e85-B315-07E2E70DECF8} - C:\Program Files\Dealio\kb127\Dealio.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Dealio - {E908B145-C847-4e85-B315-07E2E70DECF8} - C:\Program Files\Dealio\kb127\Dealio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: tmtb - {04EAF3FB-4BAC-4B5A-A37D-A1CF210A5A42} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\TISProToolbar\TSToolbar.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_030ac640\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c993f6bfcc7030) (gupdate1c993f6bfcc7030) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Hewlett-Packard Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Background Capture Service (QBCS) (QPCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Task Scheduler (QTS) (QPSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPSched.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Security Activity Dashboard Service - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TrendSecure\SecurityActivityDashboard\tmarsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_a7e996cd\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServicePen - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\Windows\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Windows\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\TUProgSt.exe,-1 (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Windows\System32\TUProgSt.exe
O23 - Service: WTouch Service (WTouchService) - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\Program Files\WTouch\WTouchService.exe

--
End of file - 17936 bytes


----------



## Analizer (May 26, 2010)

Run CCleaner or eventually repair your Windows with CD


----------



## johnb35 (May 27, 2010)

You need to uninstall some programs that are bad, please provide an uninstall list using hijackthis by doing the following.

Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save and save the file.  Then copy and paste the log back here.


----------



## samoconnor (May 28, 2010)

this is the uninstall prorammes list:


101 Puzzle & Logic Games
32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
Ace DivX Player v2.1
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe After Effects CS4
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Anchor Service CS4
Adobe Asset Services CS4
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe CMaps CS4
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4
Adobe Contribute CS4
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Master Collection
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Master Collection
Adobe CS4 American English Speech Analysis Models
Adobe CSI CS4
Adobe Default Language CS4
Adobe Device Central CS4
Adobe Dreamweaver CS4
Adobe Drive CS4
Adobe Dynamiclink Support
Adobe Encore CS4
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit CS4
Adobe Extension Manager CS4
Adobe Fireworks CS4
Adobe Flash CS4
Adobe Flash CS4 Extension - Flash Lite STI en
Adobe Flash CS4 STI-en
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Illustrator CS4
Adobe InDesign CS4
Adobe InDesign CS4 Application Feature Set Files (Roman)
Adobe InDesign CS4 Common Base Files
Adobe InDesign CS4 Icon Handler
Adobe Linguistics CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Dolby
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Media Player
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4
Adobe OnLocation CS4
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support
Adobe Premiere Pro CS4
Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 Functional Content
Adobe Reader 8.1.0
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe SGM CS4
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe SING CS4
Adobe Soundbooth CS4
Adobe Soundbooth CS4 Codecs
Adobe Soundbooth CS4 Codecs
Adobe Type Support CS4
Adobe Update Manager CS4
Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS4
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Agere Systems HDA Modem
Akamai NetSession Interface
Any Video Converter 2.7.7
AOL Toolbar 5.0
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Applian Director
Ask Toolbar
Assassin's Creed
Audio Record Edit Toolbox
AviSynth 2.5
AVS Audio Converter version 6.2
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS Video Converter 6
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.4
Bamboo
BitZipperSearch Toolbar
Bonjour
Connect
Counter-Strike 1.6
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink YouCam
CyberLink YouCam
DAEMON Tools Toolbar
Dealio Toolbar 3.4
Express Burn
Free Mp3 Wma Converter V 1.8.0
Free YouTube Download 2.3
GameSpy Arcade
GameSpy Software
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
Hewlett-Packard Active Check for Health Check
Hewlett-Packard Asset Agent for Health Check
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Active Support Library
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Customer Participation Program 9.0
HP Doc Viewer
HP Easy Setup - Frontend
HP Help and Support
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP MULTIPLE MODEM INSTALLER for VISTA
HP OCR Software 9.0
HP Photosmart All-In-One Software 9.0
HP Photosmart Essential 2.5
HP Quick Launch Buttons 6.40 D1
HP QuickPlay 3.7
HP QuickTouch 1.00 D2
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Total Care Advisor
HP Update
HP User Guides 0102
HP Wireless Assistant
HPNetworkAssistant
HPSSupply
IDT Audio
ieSpell
Indeo® Software
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
JMicron JMB38X Flash Media Controller
Ken Ward's Zipper 1.4000
kuler
LabelPrint
LG PC Suite II
LG USB Modem driver
LightScribe System Software  1.12.33.2
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0281)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Medal of Honor Allied Assault(tm) Spearhead
MediaRing Talk
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Small Business Connectivity Components
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
MobileMe Control Panel
Moto Racer 3
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.3)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
muvee autoProducer 6.1
My HP Games
NVIDIA Drivers
OGA Notifier 2.0.0048.0
PANZERS - Phase1
PDF Settings CS4
Photoshop Camera Raw
Picasa 2
Pixel Bender Toolkit
Power Tab Editor 1.7
Power Tab Librarian
Power2Go
PowerDirector
ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection
PunkBuster Services
QuickPlay SlingPlayer 0.4.6
QuickTime
Realtek 8169 8168 8101E 8102E Ethernet Driver
Replay Media Catcher
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky [v1.0005]
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl [v1.0005]
Search Settings 1.2
Smart Mod Manager
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
Telecom JoinME
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
TreeSize Free V2.4
Trend Micro Internet Security Pro
Trend Micro Internet Security Pro
TuneUp Companion 1.1.9
TuneUp Utilities 2009
ubi.com
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
VideoLAN VLC media player 0.8.6i
Videora iPod Converter 4.04
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
WinRAR archiver
XP Codec Pack


----------



## Analizer (May 28, 2010)

You need some good cleaning to be done. You should uninstall every program that will not be used by you, otherwise your computer is going to drag and not work properly.


----------



## johnb35 (May 28, 2010)

Definately uninstall anything you don't use anymore.  And do you really need all that adobe software?

However, please uninstall the following programs via add/remove programs.

Acrobat.com
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe AIR
Adobe Reader 8.1.0
Ask Toolbar
BitZipperSearch Toolbar
Dealio Toolbar 3.4
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Search Settings 1.2
Uninstall 1.0.0.1

Then go here to download the latest version of adobe reader and java

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO

Just make sure you uncheck mcafee security scan.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## Analizer (May 28, 2010)

Or simply format your disk and do everything all over again... that's what I do cos firstly it speeds up your PC and secondly no "single program erasing" 

So if you have nothing to loose like documents (put them on USB) etc. format your disk.


----------

